# Could save a fortune in blades?



## PaddyW (6 Feb 2010)

Check this out lads, may well save a fortune on blades.. Compatible with 95% of all brands

[broken link removed]


----------



## fredg (7 Feb 2010)

ya v interesting.
they aint cheap after all.
F


----------

